# Who Is Deadliest?



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

Well taking inspiration from the Who Would Win? thread which disappeared, I thought I would continue it through this one, making it even more like the show Deadliest Warrior, as someone pointed out. Glaurung vs Gothmog, Lord of the Balrogs.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

This one, or variations thereof, has been around for years..

I have a good one myself:

Bard the Bowman versus Brand of Dale. ;*)

Personally, I couldn't even fathom who would win in a contest of the former (especially since they were allies & would never meet); in the latter, I'm rooting for Brand. :*D


----------



## Brand of Dale (Mar 2, 2012)

Bucky please if you have grievances against me please do not post them on the forum. PM if you must. Anyway, evil will fight evil as well, and evil allies are liable to turn on each other. I\'d have to go with draw. 500 - 500. Since I do not have a fight simulating program, that\'s my call. Very close anyway.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 2, 2012)

Just having some fun, 'Brand', lighten up...

No need t\o put slashes i\n to throw folks off...

We all deserve a fresh start ~ feel free to receive one! :*)

On topic, where is there one place in Tolkien's world where evil fights evil?

I can't think of one off the top of my head..

It's not Hitler turning on Stalin.

I guess one could say Ar-Pharazon versus Sauron, I guess. :*(


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 5, 2012)

An example of evil turning on evil would be Ungoliant turning on Morgoth. Another would be the orcs fighting each other in the Tower of Cirith Ungol. 

I would pick Gothmog since he's older (I think) and has more experience in fighting.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

Good point Starbrow. I vote G-------othmog since I think Glaurung's fire would be of no avail, and although Glaurung is probably stronger than Gothmog, his black axe would decimate Glaurung.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 13, 2012)

How about King Vorondil of Nardor and Feanor?


----------



## Troll (Mar 14, 2012)

Feanor, because he exists in the imagination of more than one person.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't matter how many people imagine him. All that matters is the strength of the imagination. Anyway we drift from the point. The main duel I would like to see is Feanor vs Sauron (pre-Ring). That would be quite the showdown.


----------



## DerBerggeist (Apr 3, 2012)

What about Merry vs. Pippin? :*p


----------



## Only Mountain (May 6, 2012)

I'd have to call this one dead even as well. Pippin would be the obvious choice at first, with his troll-chieftan kill, but they both distinguished themselves as more than capable of killing men twice as large. 500-500 is my call.


----------

